# carrying Baretta 84 BB



## opr1945 (Mar 10, 2013)

Just purchased a 84BB. How does one carry this gun safely?

Most of my experience has been with revolvers or glocks. 

Obviously I can carry with safety on and hammer in any position.

What about hammer down and safety off? Will gun discharge if force is applied to hammer by, say, dropping it?

What about the half cock position? hammer half cock and safety off?

I know with old revolvers dropping the gun could cause the revolver to go off so they were carried with hammer on empty chamber. Newer revolver have a hammer block to prevent that and can be carried hammer down on a chamber with a round in it.

Is that what the half cock hammer position is for on the 84BB?

thanks.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have two Beretta 84 BB's, but I never carry either one. 

If I did, it would be with the hammer down and safety off. I have full confidence in the gun in this status.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I have two Beretta 84 BB's, but I never carry either one.
> 
> If I did, it would be with the hammer down and safety off. I have full confidence in the gun in this status.


The question being asked above is not if you feel safe carrying in that condition, but is there a firing pin block in the safety off position :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Do not rely upon the "half-cock" position. It is not a safety.
The "half-cock" position exists to catch a falling hammer, when the user bobbles either a thumb-cock or an uncock maneuver.

I suggest carrying either hammer-down-and-safety-off, or hammer-cocked-and-safety-on.
If I understand the gun correctly, when the hammer is down on a loaded chamber, the gun's short firing pin does not contact the chambered cartridge. A blow to the hammer will not discharge the round.


----------

